# Phish!!!



## jackonthebox (Oct 18, 2008)

WHO'S STOKED ON THE NEWS?!? 

REUNION!!
I want to get my hands on some tickets so bad!


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 22, 2008)

i kno i posted this before but the drummer from phish use to be my neighbor and they use to jam in the park in our neighborhood every summer before they blew up...


----------



## DividedSample (Nov 10, 2008)

guess not many phish phans in here. New member just topping this off for a great band


----------



## brendon420 (Nov 10, 2008)

anyone going to the show in san fran on new years? bob weir phil lesh, ratdog


----------



## DividedSample (Nov 10, 2008)

nooo. I live in downtown Boston. I saw trey a few weeks ago, completely tore it it up. Prolly the best show i have seen out of many. I saw gov't mule a week later at the same venue on halloween. They played a full set of floyd...talk about amazing. haynes fucking killed it. They had the lazers and everything for the complete floyd set.


----------



## jackonthebox (Nov 10, 2008)

that halloween show sounds awesome! Have you heard any Oysterhead? Trey and Les Claypool! I've been rocking out to that lately!


----------



## DividedSample (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah I don't listen to them much though. Im assuming they allow taping, any shows you have to suggest or albums for the matter?

Sucks moe is on a hiatus as well


----------



## Kipple (Nov 11, 2008)

I think I'm the only UK phish fan, wish they would come over here to play a gig.


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a post about this like 2 months ago but yeah........PHISH!!!!!!!!! see you guys there


----------



## phishhead (Mar 10, 2009)

Time to bring this fucker bck from the dead!!! moe. will be at bonnaroo this year....and the phish shows???.... bethcha they go down in history! Phish's first rooyear!!lol..fuck yea i'm so stoked!!!


----------



## grateful dharma (Mar 17, 2009)

I hope phish plays rothbury that would be... well words can't describe it


----------



## buttabean$420$ (May 17, 2010)

Burgettstown pa June 18 2009
Best live show I've been to!


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 28, 2010)

Fall tour was on fire! holy shit some of the best shows i have seen since the early nineties


----------

